
Mosh: An Interactive Remote Shell for Mobile Clients - schmidtc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsIxNYl0oyU
======
schmidtc
This is old, but I just discovered it. Makes a slow ssh connection feel like a
fast one.

